# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  مشکل در تهیه Sim800

## Mask

سلام دوستان
تعدادی ماژول Sim800 نیاز دارم که در بازار پیدا نشد.
ایا کسی از دوستان در مورد خرید میتونه به بنده کمک گنه.
ممنون.

----------


## Mahdad999

با اجازه ادمین نمی دونم این کار مجاز هست یا نه!
با سر زدن به فروشگاه اینترنتی eca.ir و آفتاب رایانه میتونید ماژول رو تهیه کنید. همچنین در اصفهان محمد الکترونیک و فروشگاه مهاجر سر بزنید

----------


## Mask

پست ماله پارساله. خریدم برادر

----------


## Mahdad999

ماشالله انقدر بخش امبدد فعاله که پست پارسال شما توی چند تا پست اول بود و من هم تاریخشو چک نکردم، در هر صورت موفق باشید

----------

